# Too sexy for his fur.



## APBTLove (Feb 23, 2009)

I'm biased.


----------



## Doggydog (May 12, 2009)

Definitely too sexy. He's HOT!


----------



## BlackPuppy (Mar 29, 2007)

Nice looking dog!


----------



## guitarest (Jun 22, 2005)

I would not want to be on the receiving end


----------



## Mrs.K (Jul 14, 2009)

Gorgeous!


----------



## APBTLove (Feb 23, 2009)

Thank you guys. He knows it... lol


----------



## bianca (Mar 28, 2010)

LOVE the first one!


----------



## GSDBESTK9 (Mar 26, 2002)

:rofl: Love it!


----------



## KohleePiper (Jun 13, 2007)

Lol!!!


----------



## JudynRich (Apr 16, 2010)

Love the teeth!


----------



## Dawn (Jun 23, 2010)

Great Pics!!!
He is beautiful!


----------



## APBTLove (Feb 23, 2009)

Thank you guys. Trying to get his chunky butt in shape is not as easy as it is with other breeds... He's got a nose on him that finds every scrap of food ANYWHERE... lol


----------



## Stogey (Jun 29, 2010)

Beautiful animal !!! I'd hate to be on the receiving end of those choppers ! lol


----------

